# Need wheel/tire help



## CYBERWITZ (May 23, 2010)

OK gang, I am coming to the experts for advice on wheels and tires. I have an 04 Goat and just bought a set of Ruff Racing 279 Wheels for it. They are 19 x 8.5. I am unsure about what size tires I need to use. I think 235 35 19 will work but have no idea to tell you the truth. In fact, I am not even sure what all those numbers mean. Any advice or suggestions would be most helpful. I know it was incredibly stupid to buy the wheels first but the deal was so good I could not say no. Please advise.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

CYBERWITZ said:


> OK gang, I am coming to the experts for advice on wheels and tires. I have an 04 Goat and just bought a set of Ruff Racing 279 Wheels for it. They are 19 x 8.5. I am unsure about what size tires I need to use. I think 235 35 19 will work but have no idea to tell you the truth. In fact, I am not even sure what all those numbers mean. Any advice or suggestions would be most helpful. I know it was incredibly stupid to buy the wheels first but the deal was so good I could not say no. Please advise.


i'd use the search function, or go to a local tire shop, just to be safe. 
i'm not familiar with the ruff 279, but if the bolt pattern is correct. you will have yourself a set of wheels, bone jarring ride, but a ride.

235/30/19 would be more appropriate to keep the geometry similar to stock.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

The Stock tire is a 245/45R17. A 235/35R19 is a good size. It would be a hair shorter and a hair narrower than the stock tire. A 235/30R19 would be over an inch shorter than the stock tire and would be too short. Ideally, you would want to run a 245/35R19 but this size may rub depending on the wheels offset. GTO's are a tight fit even with the stock tire sizes. 

If you would like help selecting a tire or tire size please give us a call. We would love to earn you business. Welcome to gtoforum.com.


----------

